# Studiologic SL-880



## dan1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Does any one know what the difference is between these two versions of Studiologic SL-880?


----------



## Greg (Feb 28, 2018)

No idea if it's "official" but I found their keybeds to be quite different. I really preferred the pro version. By the way you can take that crazy case off and have yourself a nice low profile keybed to build into a desk or put on a stand.


----------



## Garry (Mar 1, 2018)

Greg said:


> No idea if it's "official" but I found their keybeds to be quite different. I really preferred the pro version. By the way you can take that crazy case off and have yourself a nice low profile keybed to build into a desk or put on a stand.


sorry, I don't know the difference, but just wanted to say, I have the SL-880PRO, and I absolutely love it! I have since bought a Komplete Kontrol s88 (suckered by the shiny LEDs!), and at first put my SL keyboard away to be sold, but then brought it back, and is now my main keyboard again. If I sold either, it would be the s88 first; definitely not parting with my SL.


----------



## Garry (Mar 1, 2018)

Garry said:


> sorry, I don't know the difference, but just wanted to say, I have the SL-880PRO, and I absolutely love it! I have since bought a Komplete Kontrol s88 (suckered by the shiny LEDs!), and at first put my SL keyboard away to be sold, but then brought it back, and is now my main keyboard again. If I sold either, it would be the s88 first; definitely not parting with my SL.



Ha! Actually, I don't, as it turns out! They look very similar, but I have the SL-990-XP (again, I don't know the difference, and I bought this some time ago, but it really is great).


----------



## dan1 (Mar 1, 2018)

Greg said:


> I found their keybeds to be quite different


I read somewhere the Pro is semi weighted and the XP is graded, do you know if that is the case?
Do you know the difference between the 880 and 990? (Pro)



Garry said:


> I have the SL-990-XP





Garry said:


> I have the SL-880PRO, and I absolutely love it!


Do you have the 880 blue or black? Do you have both 880 PRO and 990 XP?? Which one do you find preferable?


----------



## Garry (Mar 1, 2018)

dan1 said:


> I read somewhere the Pro is semi weighted and the XP is graded, do you know if that is the case?
> Do you know the difference between the 880 and 990? (Pro)
> 
> 
> ...


I have only the 990-XP, as described here. I can recommend it, but I can't compare it to other SL models, as I don't have these, sorry.


----------

